# Quality bodyshop in Aberdeen/shire????



## Johnny Bale'O (Mar 11, 2010)

Hey guys,

Lookin for a reputable bodyshop in Aberdeen or shire area, as like you guys on here i'm extremely fussy about the quality of work and finish on the job!

Have seen a horrendous job being left by a big name up here, thought i would sound you out and find out who leaves a MINT job. As since yesterday some WITCH reversed into my car and want to get it sorted.

Thanks for any info,

Johnny B


----------



## alan-bnz (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey, gutted for you mate.

I use a guy whp's company is called chips plus grampian, (not part of the 'chips away' chain incase you were wondering).
He is a complete perfectionist, i really couldnt reccomend him more!

His shop is down a farm road near kintore, well more near blackburn but you get the jist! 

google them if your interested.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Paint Technic just did my Silver Impreza - it's all but perfect.


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Avoid Arnold Clark, worst work I've ever seen. When i worked in the trade, we used Steven Clark in Macduff, top class work.


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

I've seen good and bad jobs from pretty much the majority if bodyshops up here over the years. There's a few who will bang on about Porsche/BMW/mercedes approved but at the end of the day that means nowt, a jobs only as good as the tech doing the work.

Personally I've heard and seen good things from a place in Banchory, in fact so much so I'll be putting the Beemer there for a few things.


----------



## Johnny Bale'O (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks guys,

Just spent 12 hrs detailing it last weekend into the bargain 

Appreciate it, have been reccommended a place in Banchory through a mate, Kirkton auto body? Wonder if that is the same place DE, someone mentioned paint techniks to and said they were very good!
1st brand new car i've had last year and thought..... great a car i wouldn't have to paint!

Once bitten definately twice shy as regards to Arnold Clark..........was back and forth 7 times, total botched job and they thought i wouldnt notice...how wrong they were...so so disappointing though when you take pride in your car!


----------



## pogo6636 (Jan 18, 2009)

if you are looking for south of the city,
Raymond monro, works in gourdon(if that is how you spell it)
cracking job on my bonnet and wing. 
If you are at the meet this weekend and i get the car back in time, you can judge for yourself.
fair waiting time to get booked in, but colour matched perfectly.


----------



## herbie147 (May 30, 2010)

> Raymond monro, works in gourdon(if that is how you spell it)


Raymond Munro - Thats my uncle! 

OP, Castlepark Autobody in Ellon are really good. I have used them 3 times and the work has always been spot on.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

castle park are the only ones i would use they do things you don't even ask them to do just so they are satisfied,I had my toy done by them and some lacquer was peeling on the roof above the windscreen and they refinished it which was impressive as they where only doing the rear arches thats the level of detail they go to


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

pogo6636 said:


> if you are looking for south of the city,
> Raymond monro, works in gourdon(if that is how you spell it)
> cracking job on my bonnet and wing.
> If you are at the meet this weekend and i get the car back in time, you can judge for yourself.
> fair waiting time to get booked in, but colour matched perfectly.


Yep Gourdon is right but us locals call it Gurden!

Raymond (or Monto is what we call him - know idea why!) is top quaility, I have used him in the past. Last year to get rid of some rust on the BM and I have just booked in with him today to fix a mark on my bumper that the wife did while I was off shore last time!

Long wait though, I'm not getting mine done untill 1st week in June! but worth the wait.


----------



## Johnny Bale'O (Mar 11, 2010)

Yeah i know Raymond, met him through the fitba....i'm never often sober though..lol. never thought of him right enough, think i've even his card somewhere! Might give him a shout!

Cheers guys, like you i like the cars perfect! Thanks for all yer heads up, i'll keep you posted


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

There one that Clark from Polished Bliss recommends regularly although the name escapes me at present.

If Clark recommends them then you know they're decent.

PM him and i'm sure he'll keep you right


----------



## Liambo-235 (Jul 14, 2009)

The person i get to do all my body work is either Norlan Autobody in Peterhead or even better Neil Daniel Peterhead. Both do brilliant jobs, Neil is a perfectionist.


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

evobaz said:


> There one that Clark from Polished Bliss recommends regularly although the name escapes me at present.
> 
> If Clark recommends them then you know they're decent.
> 
> PM him and i'm sure he'll keep you right


I'm sure that's Kinghorn at Blackburn that he recommends, remember a post on here before.

I've used both and they are both top notch, the only reason I prefer Raymond Munro in gourdon is that Kinghorn are very expensive.


----------



## kieran1980 (Apr 21, 2010)

Cannot recomend Stuart Coopers in Fourdon enough , His son Barry is the painter and service and job is top notch used him many times over the last 12 years or so :thumb:


----------

